# FreeBSD 10  ia64 Unable boot from CD/DVD image



## nerozero (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm trying to install FreeBSD10 IA64 on Asus B75M-A Motherboard. Unfortunately I can not boot from СD, (I tried both FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-ia64-bootonly.iso and FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-ia64-disc1.iso). Booting normally with FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso image... 

/* This is the first time I try to install 64Bit FreeBSD version */

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2014)

IA-64 is not the correct one. That's for Intel's Itanium processors. You need the amd64 one.


----------



## nerozero (Mar 6, 2014)

Ouch... Thank you so much !


----------

